# William King is back writing for BL!



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

William King is back writing for BL (for those of you who dont know he wrote the first 4 Space Wolf novels). but alas, just looks like hes doing warhammer novels at the moment, not 40K.... but we can hope. i loved Space Wolf (my first ever 40k novel!) and i really enjoy his writing style... so descriptive! id like to see him do an eldar book... or a dark eldar! yeah a dark twisted eldar book... *rubs hands and smiles slyly in the dark "yes... yes... its all coming together"

http://blacklibraryblog.blogspot.com/2010/02/return-of-bill-king.html


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Brother Subtle said:


> William King is back writing for BL (for those of you who dont know he wrote the first 4 Space Wolf novels). but alas, just looks like hes doing warhammer novels at the moment, not 40K.... but we can hope. i loved Space Wolf (my first ever 40k novel!) and i really enjoy his writing style... so descriptive! id like to see him do an eldar book... or a dark eldar! yeah a dark twisted eldar book... *rubs hands and smiles slyly in the dark "yes... yes... its all coming together"
> 
> http://blacklibraryblog.blogspot.com/2010/02/return-of-bill-king.html


I to enjoy his writing style, although im comparison to others, id say its rather comic-book like (which works for Gotrek & Felix) but woudln`t stand up in the Heresy style TBH, from what Ive read of him, although, if its a Dark Eldar novel your after then Id give the job to either Dan Abnett (Malus Darkblade - hello?) or Mike Lee (Again his work on Malus Darkblade) Gav Thorpe (his work on the Sundering trilogy is pretty sweet by Fantasy standards + Path of the Warrior soon:victory or Ben Counter (Just finished the Grey Knights Omnibus, and his description of the Tzeentchian, Khornate and Dark Mechanicus Daemons/Worlds is stunning...)


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

lol... i was kinda just joking dude  but id be happy to read anything 40k he wrote. see if hes 'still got it' if you know what i mean. theres plenty of others i think would be better suited to dark eldar.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Dark Eldar would require a writer who is descriptive and not afraid to get bloody and in the DE's case, cruel and perverted. Dan Abnett and Mike Lee would be the first choice for their work on Malus Darkblade, after that i'd say Anthony Reynolds for his portrayal of the DE in Dark Disciple.

If the three of them worked on it though... that would be just perfect. Not sure about Ben Counter though, but if anybody wrote a novel about Daemons, a blind man's shot in the dark, i'd want him writing it. Or William King since the way he portrayed Botchulaz in Ragnar's Claw was great, one of my favourite parts of literature.

"This isn't very friendly of you". Hehe, Nurglite Daemons are great to read.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> The Dark Eldar would require a writer who is descriptive and not afraid to get bloody and in the DE's case, cruel and perverted. Dan Abnett and Mike Lee would be the first choice for their work on Malus Darkblade, after that i'd say Anthony Reynolds for his portrayal of the DE in Dark Disciple.
> 
> If the three of them worked on it though... that would be just perfect. Not sure about Ben Counter though, but if anybody wrote a novel about Daemons, a blind man's shot in the dark, i'd want him writing it. Or William King since the way he portrayed Botchulaz in Ragnar's Claw was great, one of my favourite parts of literature.
> 
> "This isn't very friendly of you". Hehe, Nurglite Daemons are great to read.


:laugh: As much as I hate Space Wolves, I _have_ to read that now!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bobss said:


> :laugh: As much as I hate Space Wolves, I _have_ to read that now!


You've never read the Space Wolves series?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> You've never read the Space Wolves series?


*gulps* um.... no.....:shok:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Well i'd recommend it, despite the fact I hate the Space Wolves for what they did to the Thousand Sons. Its got some amazing enemies, from the Thousand Sons to Greater Daemons of Nurgle even the Fallen Dark Angels.

Even a brief appearance by a Primarch


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Space wolf is probably the best 40k intro book to someone new to the universe. IMO


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

happy days iv loved his space wolfs books they too were the first BL books i brought.

Shame he isent wrighting for 40k but at least the warhammer books will get back on track.


----------

